# Seifenblase



## Katze_miau (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo leute bin ziemlich neu hier!

ICh bin grade dabei die ganzen tutorials hioer durchzugehen und bin bei einem hängengeblieben und zwar bei der Seifenblase
ICh kapiere nicht wie es funktionieren soll das innere Wegzumachen könnte man mir da vielleicht mal eine Antwort drauf geben bite?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Du meinst sicher das Luftblasen-Tutorial, oder? (http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials75980.html)

Zum Thema "Zieht jetzt mit der Auswahlellipse ein Oval in den Kreis und löscht das Innere": Es ist einfacher als Du denkst. Hinter dem bisher rechteckigem Auswahlwerkzeug befindet sich, wenn Du länger auf den Button klickst u.a. ein Ellipsenwerkzeug. Das wählst Du an und zeichnest wie auf dem Bild beschrieben solch eine Ellipse. Anschließend drückst Du "Entf" und Dein Problem ist zumindest bis dahin gelöst 

Gruss vom ALF


----------

